# Attacks seem more powerful in the show than in game?



## CJBlazer (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know if its just, or has anyone else noticed how some attacks in the show seem much more powerful in the shows then in the games.

Take Fire Spin for example. That is a raging tornado of fire. That seems like a mighty strong fire attack. Yet, in the game, it only has, what, 15 power? Thats weaker than Ember is.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 2, 2012)

That's nothing. A Tynamo's Tackle nearly killed Pikachu in the recent episode.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 3, 2012)

... yeah? This is nothing new; the anime is pretty well-known for being incredibly ridiculous. See also: pikachu beating an onix with thundershock!


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 3, 2012)

Ash Ketchum said:
			
		

> Aim for it's horn!


Is my response to this thread.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 3, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> ... yeah? This is nothing new; the anime is pretty well-known for being incredibly ridiculous. See also: pikachu beating an onix with thundershock!


To be entirely fair, it _was _soaked in water!

Fire Spin is so weak because the tornado of fire is surrounding your opponent, hitting it every so often. It tends to do more damage over time than attacks like Ember.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Mar 3, 2012)

Of course. In the anime, Tackle is boss.

Fire Spin is a strategic move, that's why it's so weak in the game. Actually, it's not really an attacking move, it's a trapping move that inflicts damage but wears off with time, unlike Block for example which doesn't inflict any damage but doesn't wear off.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 3, 2012)

CJBlazer said:


> Take Fire Spin for example. That is a raging tornado of fire. That seems like a mighty strong fire attack. Yet, in the game, it only has, what, 15 power? Thats weaker than Ember is.


Substitute it for Magma Storm in your mind, it helps.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 3, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> ... yeah? This is nothing new; the anime is pretty well-known for being incredibly ridiculous. See also: pikachu beating an onix with thundershock!


Yeah it wasn't the thundershock that really beat it. It was the thundershock setting off the sprinklers. 

Then somehow an onix became weak to electricity....

Yeah anime still doesn't make sense.

If I were Brock I'd just command the onix to SQUISH THE YELLOW MOUSE THINGY.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 3, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> To be entirely fair, it _was _soaked in water!


to be fair, pikachu beats goddamn anything. fucking godchu


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 3, 2012)

But he's adorabubble!


----------



## Cerberus87 (Mar 3, 2012)

I almost gave up on the anime after seeing Pikachu take out a Dragonite. In the game, Dragonite's Outrage would kill Pikachu more than 10 times before it stopped doing damage.


----------



## golden999 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, when Swift misses... NO.


----------



## nothing to see here (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know about seeming more powerful exactly (though Fire Spin definitely was shown as a stronger attack in the anime than it really is in the games... the card game did that too, if I remember right), but attacks in the anime are definitely more exaggerated and flashy than they're supposed to be.

I guess it's probably so the kids watching don't get bored--without the exaggerated attacks, half of the show's battles would feature nothing but wimpy unevolved Pokémon flinging around tiny little fist-sized fireballs and squirt-gun-like water sprays and weak, static-y almost-mini-lightning-bolts, and then all the easily-distracted kids who need big explosions to be entertained wouldn't keep watching it.



> I almost gave up on the anime after seeing Pikachu take out a Dragonite.


At least a Dragonite would actually _take damage_ from electric attacks... Ash's Pikachu consistently KO'ing Ground-types with electric attacks makes so much less sense (and even more nonsensical: they're not even consistent about it.  Sometimes Ground-types really _are_ immune to electricity, even from Ash's Pikachu!)


----------

